# adobe flash player



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

It kept pestering me to let it update and I finally did yesterday morning. I've had nothing but trouble since. EVERY time I go to load a page I have to reload. Frequently sends me to a previous version of the page, not the current version. Especially having problems with the hotmail not wanting to load or send. If I remove flash and reload it is that likely to solve the problem or do I need to find an earlier version?

Running the latest Firefox on windows vista home edition. Plenty of memory left on the disk.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Perhaps a system restore to a couple days before you loaded the new version would deal with it?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I don't know how to do a restore to anything but the factory settings.

I took off Adobe flash and it didn't help. Now it won't reload even though I downloaded it again. I've tried several times.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I don't know how to do a restore to anything but the factory settings.
> 
> I took off Adobe flash and it didn't help. Now it won't reload even though I downloaded it again. I've tried several times.


XP has a wonderful tool.
You can go back in time 2 hours, 12 hours. 1 day, 3 days, it is up to you to choose how far back ya go.
But the longer you wait to do this Restore feature, the further back in time you have to pick. I have done it quite a few times when I was running Windows, it got me out a jam all those times. It is a great feature.,


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

To do a system restore go to your Start, All Programs, Accessories, System Tools. Then follow directions from there. If at the end it says it couldn't do a system restore then put your computer in safe mode and follow the above steps.
If you don't know how to get into safe mode reboot your computer and about every second hit F8 till Safe Mode screen comes up. The use your arrow keys to go up to safe mode and hit enter. Your operating system should be there make sure it is picked and hit enter again. Wait for it start up. Then follow directions.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thank you so much! I didn't know you could do that. I did the restore and it seems to be fixed now.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

Your welcome, glad it worked out for you.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm glad I saw this. I keep getting those boxes to pop up asking if I want to update my adobe flash player. I never want to mess with it at the time so I keep clicking on the "ask me later" button. Now I'm glad I did. And I will continue to do so.

Glad you got out of your jam, Cyngbaeld.


----------

